# الى خبراء المنتدى (الى علماء المنتدى )محتاج اليكم شرح او اي معلومه(تنازلووووو



## محمدنجم برسلي (1 يونيو 2009)

:32:الى اهلي علمائي بروفسراتي الغالين على قلبي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انااخوكم
اريد منكم (((((((معلومات او تصااااااااااميم))))اواي معلومه لأي شئ




اريد اي معلومات عن((الطائره القديمه ذات جناحين واحد علي وواحد سافل (مزدوج)
نعم هي :68::14:



محتاج اليكم ظروري واي معلومه تفيدني 



ومن علمني حرفاً صرت له عبداً واني لاانسى من علمني ابدا 




ملاحظه(((لدي محرك هيونداي سرعته دورانه((35لفه في الثانيه))متوسط الثقل 
فهل ينفع ان ركبته في الطائره وهل سوف تطير ((تعلو))
لااهتم بالسرعه انا هل سوف ترتفع الأرتفاع معقول 





ولكم مني في الأخير احرالأمنيات 
سأنتظركم بلهفه وشوق وحب
ولكم الحب لكم التقدير لكم الأحترام


----------



## تنّاروت (3 يونيو 2009)

شوف اخ محمد انا لست خبير او برفسور ولا اي صفة من التي ذكرت .. انا مجرد هاوي للطيران وقد حاولت كثيرا واعتقد اني اكثر واحد في جميع الاعضاء حاول صناعة طائرة وانا امضيت حوالي سنين ابحث في الموضوع والنتيجة التي وصلت لها انه اذا لم تكن صاحب خبرة كبيرة وليس لديك مصدر كبير للتموين .... فلا اقول لك انسى موضوع الطائرة ... بل اقول ما قلته لكل شخص عرض موضوع كموضوعك ... اقول لك فكر في بدائل سهلة لان طائرة الاجنحة صعبة شوي 
اليك بعض البدائل 

1







لو صعب 
اليك البديل 2








صعب اليك البديل 3






او
http://www.gadgetvenue.com/wp-*******/uploads/2007/11/vertipod.jpg

تقبل مروري


----------



## fastmada (3 يونيو 2009)

_السلام عليكم اولا_
i know some information about biwing airplane 
biwing used to increase the stability and also has more lift
as a strat , it is a good idea to manifacture biwing 
and also i should tell you that your engine's RPM isn't enough parameter to know if this engine will be combatable or not
if you have all requirments , i can help you if you want 
plz contact me


----------

